#   1  2    ""

## Lavrik

.      ,      .        ,  .
      "".  ,         .
?   ?

----------

,   . ..    -         .           ,  " "   .     .
10  ,       ,      ,    ,         5-7,      ,    .  :War:        ,           . . . 
   ,        ... :Frown:  

      .

----------


## a

.    ,   .    :    ""?

----------


## .

> ,   . ..    -         .


 .  .

----------


## AF

!

  ,     .   ,        ,     .  , , ,  , ,              .       ,      . ,              .

----------

-    ""(((
-    ,    "",    ...  ,  "  "...
   -     (((
    :  -  .       ,  ...(((

----------

,

----------

"".
  ,    ,   .
    ( ,  )  ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## .

"".
  ,     "",  - .   , ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Edd

, ...
   -        .      ,  .    .      .

----------


## AF

<img src="http://fool.exler.ru/sm/box.gif"> 

   ?      ???
 :Smilie:

----------

,   ,      (    "")  : " ( ;   ...) ....  "    .      . ...

----------


## 78

,    , .. ,    ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## BUICK

,       "",  -     .       .        , .    .  -   , ,  ,   -      ...        - ...            ,     ...  , .

----------

"   ",    78 -       ,     ...   ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## -

,     ,       ""

----------


## Jaya

: .    -  .       -  -    .    - ,    :      ,      (     )    .

----------


## VES

,    ,    ,     .

----------


## TSAR

,    ,       ,     .                          ...
    ,  !...

----------

,    -    .        ""   !   ....   ... 


> ,    -    .        ""   !   ....   ...

----------

*-*,     - ????????  
     ,  !          ,       -        !!!

----------

:Demonstration:                       .       ,        ,       .      ,           .    :yes:   :Demonstration:

----------

.    - .

----------


## 88

.   . *   .*
    ,    , ..  -     .   . 

 :Love:

----------


## LIKA_

,     ,     ,       ,      !
    ,   .    !

----------


## Boriska25

...
,   "!"   ...            ..

----------


## TaTo

- ,

----------


## .

> *-*,     - ????????  
>      ,  !          ,       -        !!!


    100 %,    ""            - !!!!!!! ,             ,  - !
**

----------


## Nass

"",     ,   -   .      ,    .        ...

----------

""  ,     ""     :Big Grin:

----------


## Oleka

. ,  .  (, ,),   .

----------

